# AirPort ExTreme to PC Using Wireless Connectivity



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

What is required to allow My PC to get its connectivity Wirelessly From an Airport Extreme Base that is already supplying a Macbook Wirelessly? ........ or do I have to use a RJ45 cable interface?.......... if this is possible what are the configuration details both at the Base and at the PC ................... Sort of edging my way to using a Mac .......................


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

jonuck said:


> What is required to allow My PC to get its connectivity Wirelessly From an Airport Extreme Base that is already supplying a Macbook Wirelessly? ........ or do I have to use a RJ45 cable interface?.......... if this is possible what are the configuration details both at the Base and at the PC ................... Sort of edging my way to using a Mac .......................


Assuming your PC has wireless hardware, you just connect to the AirPort like any other wireless access point. This varies according the the version of Windows your PC is running and the software you are using to manage the PC wireless connection.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Assuming your PC has wireless hardware, you just connect to the AirPort like any other wireless access point. This varies according the the version of Windows your PC is running and the software you are using to manage the PC wireless connection.


Many thanks for your response Pensacola Tiger ............ My computer is not as of yet equipped with the necerssary hardware and this is what my query was about ....... what do I require to obtain to make this possible ..... and how to configure it....................


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

jonuck said:


> Many thanks for your response Pensacola Tiger ............ My computer is not as of yet equipped with the necerssary hardware and this is what my query was about ....... what do I require to obtain to make this possible ..... and how to configure it....................


These might be questions better asked of our Windows-using denizens.


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

VegasACF said:


> These might be questions better asked of our Windows-using denizens.


Many thanks for your response VegasACF ............ You are probably right .. this would perhaps be better aimed at the Windows experts ........ the household having aquired a Mac computer it seems a waste of resource to let it just service one little MacBook when it could also supply the two PC's that reside here as well using wireless technology ...... the bonus being to get rid of some of the mass of cables that seem to breed behind every PC!............


----------

